# Scuffing the shine off nibs



## Haynie (Jan 19, 2012)

I was wondering if it would damage the nib if I took a scuffing pad to it to get rid of the shine and make it a more mat finish?

Yes I realize it is not what most would consider doing.  I have my reasons though.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 19, 2012)

You'll more than likely end up bringing it down to the brass.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, as many people just chuck out the IPG kit nibs, there should be plenty to try on.  No matter how fine your 'scuffing' pad is, removing the shine means scratching the surface so that it doesn't reflect the light. I reckon these scratches would gather ink and stain, but don't really know. 
I also think you would introducing weak points in the plating that may promote plating peeling and wearing off earlier.


----------



## ssajn (Jan 19, 2012)

What about using micro mesh?


----------



## Haynie (Jan 20, 2012)

MM is a thought.


----------



## Papo (Jan 20, 2012)

How about if you try it and gives us the results so we can learn what not to do


----------

